# Alignment for your lowrider



## OG 64 hard top (Mar 18, 2004)

Does anyone have any tips on alignment. Alot of shops that I take it too like Pep Boys or Firestone tell me that they can't align the car. The guy who installed the juice tells me that the car can not be aligned either. The road manners are a little rude, any suggestions?


----------



## Krazyscustoms (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok well when ever you hit a switch move move the drive line geomtry, Ight well no matter were u set the car it will change, The only way to set the aleignment on to were its decent not great is to set the car were u ride it on the rode either all the way down or up then take it to tha shop from there thats the only place that it will drive decent, But when ever your car goes up or down your caster an camber change an the toe in an out changes do to the pushing an pulling action on the tie rod enz Its a Bitch man but hey u gots to pay to play weve all been through it my uncle runs a shop an i know how it is the car corners funny pulls to the side its just all over the road at times tha only way he could set mine was to pick a point in which i was always gonna ride it on tha rode an set it the best he could from there


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Yea... just lift the car to "ride height" and get it aligned.... tell them that you dont expect them to warranty the alignment and that you just want it aligned at the normal ride height.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

and get little wheels not only for looks but the tires are a hell of alot cheaper


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Good info guys. Good to see the right advise the first time.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Alignment??? I don't need no stinkin alignment!!! :angry: 
































J/K :biggrin: If you must align your car and it makes you feel better all the above info is correct but I would also like to add to take it to a small locally owned reputable shop. Based on my experience for some reason big shops like Pep Boys, Sears and so on will not touch cars that are modified, ie. juiced (unless you know one of the mechanics :biggrin: ) Smaller shops for some reason are cooler with modified suspensions.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

All I do is have them adjust the toe in. Shops around here usually charge a little more too. Although I have found a shop that I took my cutty to last time and the manager doesn't charge for labor now. He liked my car adn ever since he has aligned it for free.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> *If you must align your car and it makes you feel better all the above info is correct but I would also like to add to take it to a small locally owned reputable shop. Based on my experience for some reason big shops like Pep Boys, Sears and so on will not touch cars that are modified, ie. juiced (unless you know one of the mechanics  ) Smaller shops for some reason are cooler with modified suspensions.  *



Hmm... sounds like a shop I know of ... MINE :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

alot older cars/trucks..you can do it your self...not very hard...


----------



## OG 64 hard top (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you for all the infomation guys. I appreciate it. You all really helped me out alot. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

Ive never had my Cutty Aligned at all & Ive been rollen juiced&13's for a year + I drove the 1600 miles to the west coast. If I take my hands off the sterring wheel it still goes straight so I never did it


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Apr 11 2004, 08:28 AM
> *Ive never had my Cutty Aligned at all & Ive been rollen juiced&13's for a year + I drove the 1600 miles to the west coast. If I take my hands off the sterring wheel it still goes straight so I never did it*


 Did you ever change tie rods or anything like that? Usually you will be fine unless you have to take the arms off or tie rods. You know shit like that.


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted+Apr 11 2004, 08:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (S10lifted @ Apr 11 2004, 08:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CUTLASS BOYZ_@Apr 11 2004, 08:28 AM
> *Ive never had my Cutty Aligned at all & Ive been rollen juiced&13's for a year + I drove the 1600 miles to the west coast. If I take my hands off the sterring wheel it still goes straight so I never did it*


Did you ever change tie rods or anything like that? Usually you will be fine unless you have to take the arms off or tie rods. You know shit like that. [/b][/quote]
Ok no I havent did any of that yet but I will soon because I wanna put on new A-arms & springs + change all the rubber wit Pollyurathain bushings (I know I spelled that wrong) :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ+Apr 11 2004, 08:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CUTLASS BOYZ @ Apr 11 2004, 08:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok no I havent did any of that yet but I will soon because I wanna put on new A-arms & springs + change all the rubber wit Pollyurathain bushings (I know I spelled that wrong) :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## OG 64 hard top (Mar 18, 2004)

ok cool.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

This is a good topic.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I've been thinking about getting an alignment kit for myself. You can buy old-school style alignment machines to do the work in your garage without the fancy ramps and everything. Advanced Racing Technologies makes a Toe Tracking Gauge kit that costs about $1G, and the Camber/Caster Gauge is about $450. It could be a good investment, especially for club chapters who work on cars together. The savings should pay off the equipment over time. But even with my tool hookups, that's a big out of pocket expense...I gotta start doing alignments on the weekend in my driveway or something!  

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

If you get a bubble guage to fit on the rim/hub/tires then get a pair of turn plates you should be all set.

Problem is, these days because of the rims, you'll need something other than a bubble guage.

I did see an alignment tool that has a plate that bolts to the hub (in place of the tires) which might work for the at home shops.

We charge approx 55.00 for an alignment. That about 18? cars. so consider the costs for the machine to the number of jobs. Then consider what that money can be used for if you buy something else. Meaning, instead of saving money, can you make money (with the cash you would have used to buy the alignment machine). 



Last edited by Hydros at Apr 12 2004, 11:09 AM


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

check out ebay. I favor the Hunter line.


----------



## The Game Reloaded (Apr 14, 2004)




----------

